# How do I enable wireless network interface on Toshiba Satellite



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

I am working on my neice's Satellite M35X-S149 and the Internet Connection was working, but its telling me that the wireless network interface is disabled and I can't find how to enable it.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Actually, what is happening is that it keeps disabling and re-enabling. I tried to uninstall and reinstall the wireless adapter, which didn't help.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Not exactly sure what you mean. In Network Connections does the wireless connection show as 'enabled' or 'disabled' or is it alternating?

If the wireless adapter is integrated, it may be turned off. To toggle it on a Dell there is a key combination (Fn + F2); on Toshiba I think it is a button (that may look like a simple indicator) on the front.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

The problem seems to have resolved itself--not sure what was wrong. Possibly it was wet as there was some water underneath this computer from a spill.


----------



## rgorelick (Sep 10, 2006)

the wireless network adaptor keeps disabling itself...the only way it comes back on...(enabling does not work) is to uninstall and reinstall the adaptor...then it could work for 5 -20 min...after that is will drop the connection and show "disabled" if you view the status of the adaptor...any ideas on how this is being told to disable...there is an intergrated ethernat adaptor but it is not in use...


----------

